# BMW Classic Center Opens its Doors to Customer Cars



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome, I love it.

I wonder if they will work on E30s and E36s.... those seem beat to hell. At least the ones I see driving around in NY. 
Mabe they can work on my E46 too.


----------

